# 6 Amazing Horse Facts You MUST Know.



## CinnamonEli (Jun 24, 2016)

CinnamonEli submitted a new resource:

6 Amazing Horse Facts You MUST Know. - amazing horse facts



> This is my very first article on BYH.  I write a lot of articles on BYC, but the layout is much different, so I'm still learning my way around this site.
> Ok so, straight to the point, 6 Amazing Horse Facts You MUST Know!
> 
> *#1*
> _Horses can se better than humans at night, BUT it takes longer for their eyes to adjust from dark to light and likewise.  Keep this in mind when you transfer a horse from a dark area such as an indoor arena, stall, or trailer to a pasture or..._



Read more about this resource...


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jun 24, 2016)

Don't be afraid to leave a comment and a rating!  Good or bad, be truthful, I don't mind a bit!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jun 30, 2016)

This is a good article. However there is a spelling error.


----------



## CinnamonEli (Jul 2, 2016)

Poka_Doodle said:


> This is a good article. However there is a spelling error.


I'll re-read it again, but where at?


----------



## Kusanar (Sep 15, 2016)

The teeth thing is mostly true. Male horses also have canine teeth that mares aren't supposed to get, but some geldings/stallions don't get them (really rare) and some mares get them even though they aren't supposed to. So, as a general rule, males have more than females but not always.


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 16, 2016)

The vision thing is mostly true, too; though not for Appaloosas with two copies of the LP gene (often called few spots or snowcaps). Such animals almost always suffer from night blindness - a condition in which seeing in low light levels is difficult or impossible. Something that just looks like a shadow to one with normal vision could be a black hole to a horse with night blindness. Mutations of that particular gene have been known to cause night blindness in dogs; it has only been recently identified in horses as well.


----------



## 2ewesandmoreonthego (Oct 16, 2016)

thankyou for the info. I have horses myself, and I got them with little info. however it has been 7 years riding horses!


----------

